# Partition Bootcamp



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Pour commencer ma config :
MBP Fin 2013
El Capitan 10.11.4
16 GB RAM, I7 et 512 GB en SSD

J'avais installé une partition bootcamp avec le logiciel dédié sur mac. Hier j'ai supprimer la partition bootcamp pour redistribuer l'espace de celui ci au système principale qui est 10.11.4 à jour. Je m'en suis rendu compte qu'après qu'il fallait que je passe par le logiciel bootcamp mais le mal était fait.
Le problème est au démarrage du mac lorsque je reste appuyé sur ALT il me propose la partition windows et donne une erreur lorsque je la sélectionne. Sur l'utilitaire de disque il ne montre en aucun cas cette partition et les 500 gb sont bien associés à la partition principale.

Comment me débarrasser concrètement de cette partition ?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

Salut

Que renvoient dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

Pour précision quand je redémarre le mac ou démarre tout simplement il démarre directement sur windows avec avec un erreur bien sur vu la partition n'existe plus.
*
diskutil list *me donne : 


MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ XXXXX$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
  2:          Apple_CoreStorage El Capitan              499.4 GB   disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan             +499.0 GB   disk1
                                Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D
                                Unencrypted

*diskutil cs list* me donne : 

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 4645D556-8F96-4E05-B76B-5537811C5383
    =========================================================
    Name:         El Capitan
    Status:       Online
    Size:         499418034176 B (499.4 GB)
    Free Space:   18960384 B (19.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume AF4595AC-F31D-4D76-B697-C18F223AD09D
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     499418034176 B (499.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 832AEF79-9754-4894-98B5-16AB6A126295
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          499046752256 B (499.0 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               El Capitan
            Volume Name:           El Capitan
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

Donc tu vas faire un :
*diskutil cs resizestack 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D 0b*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

Pour le démarrage, il faut choisir le disque de démarrage.
Tu vas dans :
menu /Préférences systèmes/Disque de démarrage, là tu cliques sur le cadenas et tu sélectionnes ta partition Mac.


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

Il me donne une erreur : 

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D

Started CoreStorage operation

Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack

Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc tu vas faire un :
> *diskutil cs resizestack 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D 0b*



Il me donne une erreur : 

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour le démarrage, il faut choisir le disque de démarrage.
> Tu vas dans :
> menu /Préférences systèmes/Disque de démarrage, là tu cliques sur le cadenas et tu sélectionnes ta partition Mac.



Il me propose que El Capitan et aucun autre choix


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

Donc on va tenter autre chose :
tu vas faire un :
*diskutil cs revert 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D*
Puis tu redémarres et tu donnes le retour de :
*diskutil list*



BeRZaN a dit:


> ...........
> Il me propose que El Capitan et aucun autre choix



C'est le but. Non?


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc on va tenter autre chose :
> tu vas faire un :
> *diskutil cs revert 9E83A769-B4FC-4696-B6B0-89322CADA23D*
> Puis tu redémarres et tu donnes le retour de :
> *diskutil list*



/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0
  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
  2:                  Apple_HFS El Capitan              499.4 GB   disk0s2
  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

Cette fois ci il me donne ceci. J'ai essayé juste après la manipulation et un redémarrage en appuyant sur ALT. Windows est toujours présent par contre une nouvelle partition est apparue nommé Récupération 10.11.3


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

BeRZaN a dit:


> /dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        **500.3 GB  * disk0
> 1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
> ...


Pour moi, je ne vois pas de place perdue. 
Par contre je suis étonné que windows apparaisse toujours dans la liste des systèmes à démarrer.
Tu peux tenter un :
*diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> *diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b*



Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 El Capitan
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume information
The volume El Capitan appears to be OK
The volume El Capitan appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change


Le message d'erreur à la fin est normal ?


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

*Jean* & *BeRZaN*

Je m'immisce dans ce fil, car il atteste d'un « paradoxe » dont ne peut manquer de se délecter un amateur d'absurdités à la _Lewis Carroll_






 Le paradoxe de la « présence d'une absence » (une partition BOOTCAMP absente, qui continue de se présenter comme une possibilité de démarrage). Paradoxe on ne peut plus de saison, en ce temps de _Pentecôte_ qui commémore la « descente du Saint-Esprit » : car ne s'agit-il pas là, _in nuce_, de la  Présentation de l'Absent par excellence ? Qu'une Absence puisse donc faire Acte de Présence dans un Mac - voilà qui aurait sans doute ravi _Henri Bergson_, lequel ne cessait d'en appeler à l'intervention d'un « Supplément d'Âme » dans l'univers des « Machines »...

Tout lecteur de ce préambule aura tout de suite saisi que ce qui se « présente » ici, est une version dominicale de *macomaniac* « absente » du sérieux des jours laborieux - autant dire d'un qui profite de l'occasion pour faire de l'« esprit »...

--------------------​Ce n'est pas la peine, *BeRZaN*, que tu t'évertues à passer des commandes de re-dimensionnement de la partition majeure */dev/disk0s2* du disque de ton Mac, pour la raison qu'il n'existe aucun espace libre suffisant en queue de disque (la partition de récupération intercalaire «Recovery HD» ne jouant pas le rôle d'obstacle à sa récupération éventuelle) qui permettrait cette opération.

Tout l'espace de l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* a manifestement été récupéré par la partition de l'OS *Macintosh HD* et il n'y a plus de blocs libres disponibles pour l'augmenter. C'est le sens des messages retournés :

```
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change
```
 aussi bien lorsque le système de fichiers du *Macintosh HD* était hébergé dans un format *CoreStorage*, qu'actuellement qu'il a récupéré le format standard *JHFS+*.

Tu peux le vérifier en faisant un copier-coller de la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk0
```
 et ↩︎ (tu presses la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> cette commande appelant l'utilitaire de gestion des *tables de partition GUID* *gpt*, avec le verbe *show* ("montrer") sur la cible du *disk0* ou premier disque (disque interne de ton Mac) va retourner le tableau de l'allocation des blocs de ton disque => peux-tu poster ce tableau en copier-coller ici ? Il sera facile de vérifier qu'il n'existe aucune bande de blocs libres suffisante (à part une éventuelle bande tampon, comme cela arrive régulièrement) en-dessous des *GPT PART 2* (*Macintosh HD*) et *3* (*Recovery HD*) et avant les 32 derniers blocs qui recèlent le backup de la table *GPT* des 32 premiers blocs.

--------------------​Il n'existe donc aucune autre partition que celles que révèle la commande *diskutil list* (3 au total, avec l'*ESP* ou *EFI System Partition* n°1 de tête), et aucune bande d'espace libre qui correspondrait à l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP*.

S'il n'existe aucune autre partition que ces 3 citées, cela revient à dire qu'aucun secteur de blocs du disque en-dehors d'elles n'est actuellement géré par un système de fichiers, ce qui automatiquement « transfigure » cet espace en partition, càd. le convertit en secteur reconnu de la table de partition *GPT* (*GUID Partition Table*). Qui dit absence de système de fichiers, dit absence radicale d'écritures sur les blocs correspondants susceptibles d'être interprétées comme des *DATA* logiques (des données "signifiantes" logiquement). Parmi lesquelles aucun *boot_loader .efi* (fichier démarreur d'un OS) correspondant à un Système Windows lançable.

Or, lorsqu'un Mac est démarré avec la touche "_alt_", c'est la « présence » ou l'« absence » de tels fichiers *boot_loaders* sur les partitions existantes que le logiciel de scan de l'*EFI* : *DiskManager* reconnaît, lors de son scan préliminaire des partitions - ce qui lui permet de n'afficher que les partitions porteuses d'un *boot_loader .efi* identifiées comme possiblement démarrables (et d'exclure toutes les partitions sur lesquelles un tel *boot_loader* est absent, càd. les partitions de simple stockage).

Par une absurdité magnifique, ne voilà-t-il pas que le *DiskManager* identifie, par la présence d'un *boot_loader .efi*, une partition *BOOTCAMP*, en l'absence de toute partition *BOOTCAMP* effective, càd. de système de fichiers gestionnaire d'une bande de blocs, et en l'absence donc forcément de tout *boot_loader .efi* affecté au démarrage d'un Système Windows, puisqu'en l'absence de système de fichiers, aucune écriture sur des blocs n'est plus interprétable comme une *DATA* = un *boot_loader *ici...

--------------------​Toute absurdité donne lieu à spéculation, càd. à développement de « conjectures de l'esprit » marquées par l'imagination. En voici un échantillonnage :

*- a)* se pourrait-il qu'une adresse résiduelle, dans la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère, continue de pointer, sur une partition disparue dont l'*UUID* aurait été conservé, à un *boot_loader* disparu en tant que donnée logique interprétable ? Et que cette résilience d'une adresse, sans destinataire réel, suscite cette « présence d'une absence » dont je me délecte ?

Voici une façon de s'en assurer => passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :

```
nvram -p
```
 qui va te retourner le tableau des tous les paramètres destinés à l'*EFI* de cette mémoire d'instructions de boot => peux-tu malgré sa longueur et son caractère abstrus en faire un copier-coller ici ? Il devrait sauter aux yeux si, à la rubrique *efi-boot-device*, une adresse « fantôme » est ou non toujours mentionnée.


*- b)* se pourrait-il que la Table de Partition secondaire de type *MBR* qui occupe toujours le *secteur de boot* (ou *secteur 0* = le bloc initial) du disque d'un Mac, au lieu d'être une *PMBR* = *Protective MBR* régulière (Table de Partition "mono-secteur", mappant tous les blocs du disque en une seule partition "default" et ayant pour unique fonction de protéger la table *GPT* maîtresse portée par les 32 blocs suivants contre l'instruction de Systèmes d'exploitation non-Apple), soit une *HMBR* = *Hybrid MBR* (Table de Parition "multi-secteurs", mappant les blocs du disque en plusieurs partitions et offrant une "carte" de boot pour un Système d'exploitation non-Apple) ? *Hybrid MBR* qui continuerait d'être lue (au démarrage ou au scan) comme désignatrice d'une partition *MBR BOOTCAMP*, laquelle n'existe plus dans les faits, mais continuerait d'être "représentée" formellement ?

Il sera très facile de s'en assurer par l'en-tête du tableau retourné par la commande *sudo gpt show /dev/disk0* précédente...


*- c)* se pourrait-il que dans le Volume de ton OS Macintosh HD, tu aies conservé des ressources d'installation de Windows, incluant un *boot_loader .efi*, ce qui occasionnerait une "double-interpétation" de cette partition : d'une part, comme une Macintosh HD régulière, d'autre part comme une pseudo Windows prétendûment démarrable ?

À toi d'inspecter les données de ton volume Macintosh HD, pour vérifier si c'est le cas...


*- d)* *[FACTEUR X]* autant dire un _Malin Génie_ dans la Machine [je m'avise ici d'une possibilité : que l'*ESP* ou partition *EFI* d'en-tête de la Table de Partition *GPT* aurait été ré-écrite dans ses contenus, pour donner une « *EFI MBR* » porteuse d'exécutables, dont éventuellement un *boot_loader* dédié à Windows ? - conjecture à suivre...]​
[NB. Le fait qu'un disque de démarrage intitulé «Récupération 10.11.3» soit apparu après ta commande de réversion du format *CoreStorage* est normal : aussi longtemps qu'un format *CoreStorage* encapsule, en effet, le système de fichiers d'OS X, la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» ne peut pas être affichée à l'écran des disques de démarrage obtenu par la touche "_alt_". C'est encore une question de *boot_loader* - mais permets-moi de ne pas ici en développer le mécanisme explicatif...]


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> et ↩︎ (tu presses la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> cette commande appelant l'utilitaire de gestion des *tables de partition GUID* *gpt*, avec le verbe *show* ("montrer") sur la cible du *disk0* ou premier disque (disque interne de ton Mac) va retourner le tableau de l'allocation des blocs de ton disque => peux-tu poster ce tableau en copier-coller ici ? Il sera facile de vérifier qu'il n'existe aucune bande de blocs libres suffisante (à part une éventuelle bande tampon, comme cela arrive régulièrement) en-dessous des *GPT PART 2* (*Macintosh HD*) et *3* (*Recovery HD*) et avant les 32 derniers blocs qui recèlent le backup de la table *GPT* des 32 premiers blocs.



     start       size  index  contents
          0          1         PMBR
          1          1         Pri GPT header
          2         32         Pri GPT table
        34          6         
        40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
    409640  975425848      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  975835488    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  977105024          3         
  977105027         32         Sec GPT table
  977105059          1         Sec GPT header


----------



## BeRZaN (15 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *- a)* se pourrait-il qu'une adresse résiduelle, dans la mémoire *NVRAM* de la Carte-Mère, continue de pointer, sur une partition disparue dont l'*UUID* aurait été conservé, à un *boot_loader* disparu en tant que donnée logique interprétable ? Et que cette résilience d'une adresse, sans destinataire réel, suscite cette « présence d'une absence » dont je me délecte ?
> 
> Voici une façon de s'en assurer => passe dans le «Terminal» la commande :
> qui va te retourner le tableau des tous les paramètres destinés à l'*EFI* de cette mémoire d'instructions de boot => peux-tu malgré sa longueur et son caractère abstrus en faire un copier-coller ici ? Il devrait sauter aux yeux si, à la rubrique *efi-boot-device*, une adresse « fantôme » est ou non toujours mentionnée.



SystemAudioVolume    N

boot-gamma    %10%06%00%00%19%a0%00%00%00%00%00%00b%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%06%00%02%0ap%0d%c7%1d6$M7%91?%d5W%ce`%1ez%9e%82(%a3%fa%a9%06%00%02%0ap%0d%c7%1d6$M7%91?%d5W%ce`%1ez%9e%82(%a3%fa%a9%06%00%02%0ap%0d%c7%1d6$M7%91?%d5W%ce`%1ez%9e%82(%a3%fa%a9

efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%02%00%00%00(@%06%00%00%00%00%008%d1#:%00%00%00%00%acG%fci!A%e5N%ab~O%0cuQ%00%e4%02%02%7f%ff%04%00

efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>69FC47AC-4121-4EE5-AB7E-4F0C755100E4</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s2</string></dict></array>%00

gpu-policy    %01

backlight-level    Z%00

InstallWindowsUEFI    1

BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%04%1c%01%01%06%00%00%00%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00

bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i

fmm-mobileme-token-FMM    bplist00%d9%01%02%03%04%05%06%07%08%09%0a%0b%16%17%18%19%1a%1b%1cVuserid_%10%13dataclassPropertiesYauthTokenXpersonIDXusernameWaddTime_%10%12enabledDataclassesTguidXuserInfo%11%01%f5%d1%0c%0d_%10!com.apple.Dataclass.DeviceLocator%d4%0e%0f%10%11%12%13%14%15VapsEnvXhostname]authMechanismVschemeZProduction_%10%13p17-fmip.icloud.comUtokenUhttps_%10(AQAAAABWzMfwUktQt2fusqhjHrk2GR8Io_BpoxY~Z1739390054_%10%10h.biryar@live.fr#A%d5%b32%0aq%e2%f8%a1%0c_%10$9C6B6132-233A-4DE9-ADAA-744A636A82E7%d3%1d%1e%1f !"_%10%15InUseOwnerDisplayName_%10%13InUseOwnerFirstName_%10%12InUseOwnerLastName^XXXXX XXXXXWXXXXXVXXXXX%00%08%00%1b%00"%008%00B%00K%00T%00\%00q%00v%00%7f%00%82%00%85%00%a9%00%b2%00%b9%00%c2%00%d0%00%d7%00%e2%00%f8%00%fe%01%04%01/%01:%01M%01V%01X%01%7f%01%86%01%9e%01%b4%01%c9%01%d8%01%e0%00%00%00%00%00%00%02%01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00#%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%01%e7

prev-lang:kbd    fr:1111

SystemAudioVolumeDB    %e8

efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>049CFCAA-BF25-4640-AFD8-7DE04D9A90CC</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBP112_0138_B17_LOCKED.scap</string></dict></array>%00

fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de XXXXX

bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i

ALS_Data    %05%18

Test_ALS_Data    %01%00

BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00

LocationServicesEnabled    %01


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2016)

Donc je tenterai un :
*sudo nvram -c*
Puis je redémarrerai et sélectionnerai la partition Macintosh HD dans le menu /Pref system/Disque de démarrage.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2016)

Mes conjectures rétrécissent comme beurre en broche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est ce qu'on pourrait appeler une « progression négative » de la connaissance, comme disait _Socrate_ histoire de se rassurer : savoir que plein d'hypothèses sont fausses, c'est somme toute savoir quelque chose <plutôt que rien>, même si ce n'est pas savoir quelque chose de vrai. Le pari, c'est de se dire qu'à force d'éplucher l'oignon de toutes les pellicules d'erreurs, va surgir à la fin un noyau de vérité qu'elles cachaient. L'ennui, justement, avec cette image de l'oignon, c'est qu'il n'a pas de noyau - rien que des pellicules autour de ... rien...

Alors, en ce qui concerne l'état des connaissances négatives (dans un ordre arrangé) :

*- a)* la distribution des blocs est on ne peut plus limpide. Entre la zone de boot (bloc *0* de la *PMBR* et blocs 1-32 de la *GPT*) et la zone de backup (32 derniers blocs), il y a en tout et pour tout les 3 partitions *ESP* > *Macintosh HD* > *Recovery HD*, état sec (accollées), avec seulement 6 blocs libres en-dessus du groupe, et 3 en-dessous => autant dire rien. RAS. Rarement vu une répartition de blocs aussi ascétique...


*- b)* la Table de Partition auxiliaire sur le secteur de boot *0* est une *PMRB* = *Protective MBR*. Càd. une mono-secteur pour tout le disque => impossible qu'un secteur fantôme correspondant à l'ancienne partition *BOOTCAMP* y soit cartographié. Donc : RAS. Rien à chercher de ce côté.


*- c)* le chemin de boot en *NVRAM* est => *efi-boot-device *<array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>*UUID*</key><string>*69FC47AC-4121-4EE5-AB7E-4F0C755100E4*</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>*disk0s2*</string></dict></array>%00

Ce qui en bon Français désigne comme cible la partition *disk0s2* *Macintosh HD*, par son *UUID* : *69FC47AC-4121-4EE5-AB7E-4F0C755100E4*. Donc pas de lézard apparent. C'est la bonne partition qui est ciblée, et pas l'*ESP* (sur laquelle existerait conjecturellement un *boot_loader* Windows).

La question est : quelle est la terminaison du chemin de boot sur cette « bonne » partition = *Macintosh HD* ?  - rien ne mentionne une telle terminaison de boot sous forme d'adresse absolue au *boot_loader* réglementaire d'OS X : */System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi*. Ce qui n'est pas irrégulier, car c'est l'en-tête du système de fichiers de la partition qui est porteur de cette adresse terminale (par l'effet de la « bénédiction » ou *blessing*). Donc il est normal que l'adresse en *NVRAM* soit une "moitié d'adresse".​
=> Alors il doit être possible de vérifier ce qui se passe avec cette adresse correcte en *NVRAM*. Le test est aisé : en démarrant le Mac sans option, est-ce qu'il boote automatiquement sur OS X ? Si oui, on peut rayer la *NVRAM* de la liste des causes possibles. Si non, là on tient un élément décisif : à savoir que, bien que l'adresse à la partition d'OS X soit inscrite comme chemin de boot automatique en *NVRAM*, il y aurait un mauvais aiguillage, quand au *boot_loader* à exécuter sur cette partition.

S'il y a un tel _pataquès_ : bonne partition adressée, mais mauvais *boot_loader*, alors autant dans un premier temps vider la *NVRAM* par la commande de *Jean*, pour nettoyer tout ce bazar. Et re-démarrer normalement en laissant l'*EFI* chercher un *boot_loader* => est-ce qu'alors le boot se fait sur OS X ?

--------------------​
J'avise [après-coup] dans les paramètres de la *NVRAM*, un :

```
InstallWindowsUEFI 1
```
 qui pourrait peut-être être un facteur de problème ; mais j'avise aussi  une absence de :

```
csr-active-config
```
 (c'est la rubrique de rigueur avec «El Capitan» concernant le *SIP*, qui, par exemple chez moi qui l'ai désactivé, se trouve associée à la valeur : *w%00%00%00* - càd. 6 flags affectés de valeurs 0).

Manifestement, cette *NVRAM* a l'air d'être e*n vrac* => donc suivre la procédure du message de *Jean* et tester les conséquences...


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc je tenterai un :
> *sudo nvram -c*
> Puis je redémarrerai et sélectionnerai la partition Macintosh HD dans le menu /Pref system/Disque de démarrage.



Effectuer mais le problème persiste


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> J'avise [après-coup] dans les paramètres de la *NVRAM*, un :
> qui pourrait peut-être être un facteur de problème ; mais j'avise aussi une absence de :
> (c'est la rubrique de rigueur avec «El Capitan» concernant le *SIP*, qui, par exemple chez moi qui l'ai désactivé, se trouve associée à la valeur : *w%00%00%00* - càd. 6 flags affectés de valeurs 0).



Last login: Mon May 16 10:38:17 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ huseyinbiryar$ InstallWindowsUEFI 1
-bash: InstallWindowsUEFI: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ huseyinbiryar$ csr-active-config
-bash: csr-active-config: command not found


A force je commence à croire que je vais devoir faire un formatage complet ou essayer avec la mise à jour en 10.11.5


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Mai 2016)

BeRZaN a dit:


> Last login: Mon May 16 10:38:17 on console
> MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ huseyinbiryar$ InstallWindowsUEFI 1
> -bash: InstallWindowsUEFI: command not found
> MacBook-Pro-de-XXXXX:~ huseyinbiryar$ csr-active-config
> ...


Est-ce vraiment un gros problème?
As-tu sélectionné Macintosh HD comme disque de démarrage? Si oui le démarrage auto se fait sur quoi?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

Salut *BeRZaN
*
Ce que j'avais mis entre des balises de code, ce n'était pas des commandes (une façon simplement de mettre en valeur des paramètres de la *NVRAM*) => pas étonnant que dans le «Terminal», tu obtiennes un "*command not found*"... À présent :

*- a)* quand tu démarres ton Mac sans option : qu'est-ce qui se passe exactement ? => démarrage sur OS X ou autre chose ? Si autre chose, quoi (même si ça échoue) ?

*- b)* quand tu démarres ton Mac avec "_alt_" : qu'est-ce qui s'affiche exactement comme volumes (théoriquement démarrables) à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage ? Peux-tu en donner la liste exacte ?

- *c) *peux-tu redonner le tableau des paramètres de la *NVRAM* en réponse à la commande (c'en est une ce coup-ci) :

```
nvram -p
```


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

Après toutes ces manipulations il démarre directement sur Macintosh HD. Vos solutions m'ont au moins permis de régler le démarrage. En faite ça ne me gêne pas plus vu que je peut utiliser mon pc tranquillement sans soucis d'ou le faite que je verrais avec une mise si le problème sera régler ou pas. De toute façon avec la 10.12 un clean install sera fait.


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *BeRZaN
> *
> Ce que j'avais mis entre des balises de code, ce n'était pas des commandes (une façon simplement de mettre en valeur des paramètres de la *NVRAM*) => pas étonnant que dans le «Terminal», tu obtiennes un "*command not found*"... À présent :
> 
> ...



bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de XXXXX
ALS_Data    %05%18
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
SystemAudioVolume    ]
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %fc
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
gpu-policy    %01
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
backlight-level    Q%00


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

C'est tout ce que tu as en *NVRAM* actuellement ? Tu n'as même plus une adresse de boot automatique à ta partition d'OS X. Tu n'as pas de rubrique *csr-active-config* du *SIP*. Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette *NVRAM* anémique ? Regarde ce qu'il y a par exemple chez moi sur mon _MacBook Pro 17" Late_2011_ «El Capitan 10.11.5 beta» :

```
boot-gamma    %10%06%00%00%ce%9c%00%00%00%00%00%00%ce%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%0f%00%0d%0d%dc%05%12%12%bf%09%16%16%c3%0d%1c%1c%fc%1411%850DDIGgg%80mss3y%86%86o%8a%90%90%07%97%9e%9e+%a7%bd%bd%ed%c8%ce%ce%ae%d7%f2%f2:%f2%f7%f7%e2%f6%0d%00%0c%0c%cf%04%11%11'%08%16%16%a0%0c--%cb'CC%bf?``H]rr%9en%87%87U%80%ab%ab%0a%a6%c4%c4%cb%c2%e1%e1%1b%dd%f1%f1%cd%ec%f7%f7%16%f4%11%00%0d%0d%89%05%17%17S%0c%1e%1e%c1%1266%08,CC%0f8hh%84X%87%87%cbq%99%99s%7f%b4%b4%d4%97%bc%bc%1c%a0%c8%c86%ae%d9%d9%a6%c0%f1%f1Y%de%f4%f4%08%e3%f7%f7%09%e9%fa%fa%e7%f0%fe%fe%df%fd
efi-apple-payload0-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%01%00%00%00(%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00@%06%00%00%00%00%00%00n%1a%b5 C%fbJ%86%fb%e7%1f%18%e6%f7%fb%02%02%04%04H%00\%00E%00F%00I%00\%00A%00P%00P%00L%00E%00\%00F%00I%00R%00M%00W%00A%00R%00E%00\%00P%00o%00r%00t%00M%00i%00c%00r%00o%00.%00b%00i%00n%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
gpu-policy    %01
fmm-mobileme-token-FMM    bplist00%da%01%02%03%04%05%06%07%08%09%0a%0b%0c%17%18%19%1a%1b%1c%1d$Vuserid_%10%13dataclassPropertiesYauthTokenXpersonIDXusernameWaddTime_%10%12enabledDataclassesTguidXuserInfo_%10%11osUserDisappeared%11%01%f5%d1%0d%0e_%10!com.apple.Dataclass.DeviceLocator%d4%0f%10%11%12%13%14%15%16VapsEnvXhostname]authMechanismVschemeZProduction_%10%13p41-fmip.icloud.comUtokenUhttps_%10(AQAAAABXEOP1JVbZ7ZUA05zGbmxFAV1DkDlMSmU~X92279185_%10%1exxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx#A%d5%c49%00%ea%d5%ae%a1%0d_%10$DA0A813C-F70F-4CB6-9B96-DC80F4BE937E%d3%1e%1f !"#_%10%15InUseOwnerDisplayName_%10%13InUseOwnerFirstName_%10%12InUseOwnerLastName_%10%0fxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx%09%00%08%00%1d%00$%00:%00D%00M%00V%00^%00s%00x%00%81%00%95%00%98%00%9b%00%bf%00%c8%00%cf%00%d8%00%e6%00%ed%00%f8%01%0e%01%14%01%1a%01E%01N%01o%01x%01z%01%a1%01%a8%01%c0%01%d6%01%eb%01%fd%02%03%02%0d%00%00%00%00%00%00%02%01%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%25%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%02%0e
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>4295CE3C-198D-4666-BEF7-5BC170A96C91</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>%00
IORegistryCurrentSleepMode    %00
prev-lang:kbd    fr:1
EFICapsule_Result    STAR
efi-apple-recovery    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>4295CE3C-198D-4666-BEF7-5BC170A96C91</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\MBP81_0047_2CB_LOCKED.scap</string></dict></array>%00
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %eb
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
ThorUpdateResult    %00%00%05%0e%01%03%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00
BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%07%1a%03%05%06%00%00%00%03%05%06%00%02%00%7f%ff%04%00
csr-active-config    w%00%00%00
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro
backlight-level    %ff%03
SmcFlasherResult    %00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %1a%82%ac%05%00%00%000%11%fa`%c5G%95%d1%cf
RemoteDisabled    %01
boot-args    UseKernelCache=Yes mbasd=1
efi-apple-payload0    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>B51A6E00-4320-4AFB-86FB-E71F18E6F7FB</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\APPLE\FIRMWARE\PortMicro.bin</string></dict></array>%00
SystemAudioVolume    H
efi-boot-device-data    %04%01*%00%01%00%00%00(%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00@%06%00%00%00%00%00<%ce%95B%8d%19fF%be%f7[%c1p%a9l%91%02%02%04%04:%00\%00E%00F%00I%00\%00r%00e%00f%00i%00n%00d%00\%00r%00e%00f%00i%00n%00d%00_%00x%006%004%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %1a%82%ac%05%000%11%fa`%c5G%95%d1%cf
tbt-options    %00
```

Je note encore un paramètre pas net, malgré tout, dans cette *NVRAM* anémique : *BootCampProcessorPstates %10%00* => qu'est-ce que ça vient faire là, si tu n'as plus de partition *BOOTCAMP* ?

Est-ce que tu peux passer la commande :

```
sudo bless --folder /System/Library/CoreServices
```
 qui opère la bénéfiction du répertoire *CoreServices* recelant le *boot_loader boot.efi* de ton OS X => re-démarre en vérifiant que tu bootes automatiquement sur ton «El Capitan» et repasse ensuite une commande :

```
nvram -p
```
 en postant le tableau retourné, histoire de voir si l'adresse *efi-boot-device* a été restaurée ?

--------------------​Tu n'as pas répondu à ma dernière question : qu'est-ce qui se passe quand tu démarres avec "_alt_" ? Peux-tu lister exactement les noms des volumes que tu vois affichés comme (théoriquement) démarrables à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage ?


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas répondu à ma dernière question : qu'est-ce qui se passe quand tu démarres avec "_alt_" ? Peux-tu lister exactement les noms des volumes que tu vois affichés comme (théoriquement) démarrables à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage ?



Toujours les mêmes choix :
El Capitan (ma partition est nommé ainsi à la place de Macintosh HD)
Windows
Récupération 10.11.3


----------



## BeRZaN (16 Mai 2016)

Avec la commande *nvram-p *j'obtiens :

bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i
fmm-computer-name    MacBook Pro de XXXX
ALS_Data    %05%18
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %89%82%ac%05%00%00%00%003%14<%15%c2%db0i
Test_ALS_Data    %01%00
SystemAudioVolume    ]
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %f0
gpu-policy    %01
BootCampProcessorPstates    %10%00
backlight-level    Y%00

Apparement pareil qu'avant


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Mai 2016)

Sinon une solution radicale :
Supprimer et recréer la partition EFI.
Je te donnerai les instructions ce soir si tu veux tenter le coup.
Auparavant il faudrait faire un clone de la partition Macintosh HD sur DDE avec CCC ou SuperDuper.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Supprimer et recréer la partition EFI.



Car, démarrer avec "_alt_" = lancer le scanner de partitions de l'*EFI* (le *DiskManager*) => lequel n'a qu'un & unique critère pour discriminer partition bootable (= affichage) vs de stockage (= non-affichage) : la présence d'un *boot_loader .efi*.

Pour qu'un volume Windows soit présenté comme bootable par le *DiskManager*, il faut et il suffit alors qu'il trouve un *boot_loader .efi *de type Windows sur une partition existante.

Or il n'y a que *3* partitions existantes : *1: EFI* ; *2: Macintosh HD*; *3: Recovery HD*.

Donc le *boot_loader* alternatif de type Windows repéré par le *DiskManager* est forcément sur une de ces 3 partitions.

Mais ça peut être n'importe laquelle des *3* :

* 1: EFI*, si un dossier de boot alternatif a été créé sur cette partition, comportant un *boot_loader .efi* de type Windows.

*2: Macintosh HD*, si un *boot_loader* de type Windows traîne quelque part dans l'espace racine de ce volume (pas trop profond en arborescence pour qu'il soit détecté par le scanner, qui ne plonge jamais très loin).

*3: Recovery HD*, car si le disque *BaseSystem.dmg* qui recèle le Système démarrable est en _lecture seule_, il n'en va pas de même de l'espace-racine du volume recelant le dossier de démarrage *com.apple.recovery.boot* qui est en _lecture et écriture_. Donc un dossier de démarrage alternatif comportant un *boot_loader* de type Windows pourrait toujours coexister dans l'espace de ce volume avec le *boot.efi* de démarrage du Système de la «Recovery HD».​
Personnellement, je monterais manuellement les partitions *1* et *3* par les commandes :

```
diskutil mount /dev/disk0s1
diskutil mount /dev/disk0s3
```
 et j'inspecterais les dossiers et fichiers résidents. Pour la partition *2: Macintosh HD*, montée par défaut, j'inspecterais aussi l'espace-racine du volume pour vérifier s'il n'y a pas un *boot_loader* qui traîne.

[Ce n'est pas de la blague : j'ai fait l'expérience de copier un *boot.efi* solitaire sur une clé USB => le volume de la clé est affiché par le *DiskManager* comme disque démarrable ! - évidemment, si on le choisit, il y a plantage, car le *boot.efi* n'a rien à lancer derrière.]

Le procédé proposé par *Jean* (supprimer la partition *EFI*, puis en recréer une par l'utilitaire *gpt*, en lui demandant de recréer une partition avec les blocs libérés, avec comme type l'*UUID* universel d'une partition *EFI* ou simplement l'indicatif *efi*) pourrait permettre d'éliminer la partition *1: EFI*. Si un volume Windows continue d'être affiché ensuite, ça réduirait le champ aux 2 autres partitions.

Un procédé alternatif (quoique plus long) : démarrer sur la «Recovery HD» carrément, et choisir de _"Ré-installer OS X_" sur le volume *Macintosh HD* : je pense que le contenu des 2 partitions = *EFI* et *Recovery HD* et réécrit, outre le Système de l'OS qui est restauré (avec conservation des comptes et données personnelles, et des applications tierces). Si après cela, il y avait encore un Windows, ça devrait venir d'un item conservé dans le volume *Macintosh HD*.

Cette ré-installation me paraîtrait utile, au demeurant, vu que la *NVRAM* est lacunaire (pas de paramètres par défaut comme celui du *SIP*).

[Évidemment, conformément à la maxime de _Sherlock Holmes_ : «lorsqu'on a éliminé l'impossible, alors ce qui reste, même improbable, doit être la vérité» ; si une partition Windows continuait d'être affichée malgré un nettoyage des 3 seules partitions en place => alors il faudrait se poser la question de l'*EFI* elle-même.]


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Mai 2016)

Perso, voici ce que je ferais :
1) cloner la partition Mackintosh HD sur DDE (CCC ou SuperDuper)
2) démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot)
3) démarrer un terminal (menu Utilitaires/Terminal)

4) Là je taperai un :
*diskutil list *
pour m'assurer que la partition EFI est bien sur le disque 0 et se nomme bien disk0s1

5) Si ok je démonterai le disque 0 :
*diskutil umountdisk disk0*
Si ok 

6) je listerai les partitions avec gpt :
*gpt -r show disk0*

7) je m'assurerai que la partition EFI est bien de ce type :
* 40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B*

8) Si ok, je détruirai la partition :
*gpt remove -i 1 disk0*

9) Puis je recréerai la partition :
*diskutil umountdisk disk0*
puis
*gpt add -b 40 -i 1 -s 409600 -t efi disk0*

10) Puis pour vérifier :
*diskutil list disk0*
Tu devrais avoir une ligne de ce type :
* 1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
*
11) Si tout est ok tu peux tenter de redémarrer par la commande :
*reboot*


----------

